# Golden mix female puppy in Robeson Co NC



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Saw this sweet baby on petfinder. She is in the horrid conditions of Robeson County AC. 
Can anyone with a rescue in NC or SC help her?


> *More About 42734*
> 
> 
> Id#42734 What a darling little girl..!
> ...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry - here's the other photo large enough to see


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I checked the Robeson Co. shetler listing-pup is still there. I sent her info to NRGRR, MIDLANDS, AND FOOTHILLS GR RESCUES. 

CFGRR is full, we've got dogs on wait lists right now. It's going to be tough getting a hold of a Rescue group over the holiday, maybe one of them can work on pulling her on Monday if they don't feel she's too much of a mix.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe we should back mix rescues e-mails incase the golden rescues won't take this pup. Does anyone know any mix rescues that might take her?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I meant to say maybe we should have mix rescues as a back-up incase the golden rescues can't take her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> I meant to say maybe we should have mix rescues as a back-up incase the golden rescues can't take her.


 
No problem, knew what you were saying. 

I heard from Foothills GR this morning, they are getting full and can only concentrate on Purebred Goldens at this time. Contacting Mixed/All breed Rescue groups would be a very good idea. 

CFGRR is full, we have several Intakes on a wait list to come in plus we are at our limit of mixes right now.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Bless her heart , she's so cute. She almost looks more lab. Any lab rescues that you know of? Thanks Sandy for sending her info out. I know they don't last long in Robeson County.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

There is this dog that belongs to my neighbor. He is a golden/ german sheppard mix and looks EXACTLY like this girl. I would lay money down saying she is the same mix. Since my computer died, I lost a lot of pics so I'll post the birthday collage where I have a pic of him. He is in the lower left hand side. Since this pic proves she is very most likely a golden mix, would forwarding this pic and Tobi's genetic background get a golden rescue to step in?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed best friends pet adoption for her. I don't know if it will do any good or not.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

She's still on petfinder. What a cutie. Here's a new picture of her:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. the NC Golden Ret. Rescues for this pup.

The Best Friends you emld.-was that the one in Utah? 

If so, I don't think they will be able to help, but maybe some Mixed breed Rescues in NC Could.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

It says they are in Cary, NC. I never got a response back from them.
http://www.bfpa.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are some Mixed Breed Rescues to try*

Here are some Mixed Breed Rescues in NC to try!

http://www.rescueinfocenter.com/index.php?c=Mixed+Breed


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I talked to a lady at the dog park yesterday who is involved in local rescues and told her about the pup. I hope she'll pass on the word. I know there are so many in need, this little girl is just so darn cute.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

www.cara-nc.org/

Someone can try this rescue. My e-mail is acting weird. Well actually, I think they changed things around and I can't figure it out and it's driving me crazy. Anyway, here is some contact info fr that rescue.
CARA via phone during shelter operation hours at (919)774-9433
CARA via E-Mail at [email protected]
Adoption Committee - [email protected]


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, she looks like a baby Erin !!! I hope someone can get her.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cara*

I just emld. Cara Rescue for her.

I don't think the Golden rescues are going to take her.

If anyone can email other rescues, please do. Ken and I have been on vacation this week and will be gone all day tomorrow.


----------

